# Updated Bind. Domain doesn't work (SOLVED)

## JC99

Hello everyone,

I just updated to Bind 9.7.1 and my domain no longer works and I am not receiving email.

I noticed that there is a new way of configuring things in the named.conf file so I am probably doing something wrong. It seems that Bind is listening on the right address and port but it is not processing queries properly. Here is my named.conf file, stuff added by me is in bold...

 *Quote:*   

> /*
> 
>  * Refer to the named.conf(5) and named(8) man pages, and the documentation
> 
>  * in /usr/share/doc/bind-9 for more details.
> ...

 Last edited by JC99 on Thu Nov 25, 2010 1:37 am; edited 13 times in total

----------

## gentoo_ram

My BIND is run in a separate root.  It chroots to /chroot/dns.  Check your /etc/conf.d/named file for that.  It would change where you put your zone files which is what may be going on in your case.

----------

## JC99

I checked /etc/conf.d/named and all mention of chroot is commented out. I do not want to run Bind in a chroot (right now anyways).

----------

## JC99

I checked my /etc/bind/named.conf file with "named-checkconf -z" and here was the output...

 *Quote:*   

> zone localhost/IN: loaded serial 2008122601
> 
> zone 127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2008122601
> 
> zone 151.152.196.69.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 1290474966
> ...

 

So it is telling me that there is no A record and that is why it isn't working. However, my zone files (example: /var/bind/jasoncarson.ca.public.hosts) DO have an A record.  Looking at my configuration in my original post does anyone know what I am doing wrong?

----------

## gentoo_ram

You'd have to show us the zone files.  Without them it's all speculation.

----------

## JC99

All my zone files worked fine with Bind 9.4.3.

These zone files where created by Webmin. Here they are...

69.196.152.151.public.rev

```
$ttl 38400

151.152.196.69.in-addr.arpa.    IN      SOA     penguin.jasoncarson.ca. jason.jasoncarson.ca. (

                        1290474982

                        10800

                        3600

                        604800

                        38400 )

151.152.196.69.in-addr.arpa.    IN      NS      penguin.jasoncarson.ca.

151.152.196.69.in-addr.arpa.    IN      PTR     penguin.jasoncarson.ca.
```

penguin.jasoncarson.ca.public.hosts

```
$ttl 38400

penguin.jasoncarson.ca. IN      SOA     penguin.jasoncarson.ca. jason.jasoncarson.ca. (

                        1290475023

                        10800

                        3600

                        604800

                        38400 )

penguin.jasoncarson.ca. IN      NS      penguin.jasoncarson.ca.

penguin.jasoncarson.ca. IN      A       69.196.152.151
```

jasoncarson.ca.public.hosts

```
$ttl 38400

jasoncarson.ca. IN      SOA     penguin.jasoncarson.ca. jason.jasoncarson.ca. (

                        1290475069

                        10800

                        3600

                        604800

                        38400 )

jasoncarson.ca. IN      NS      penguin.jasoncarson.ca.

jasoncarson.ca. IN      A       69.196.152.151
```

----------

## gentoo_ram

Very odd.  I assume "penguin" is supposed to be a single host.  Not sure why a whole zone file was made for it.  Looks very odd.  Get rid of the whole "penguin.jasoncarson.ca." zone file and entry in your named.conf.

Modify the jasoncarson.ca. zone file:

```

jasoncarson.ca. IN      SOA     jasoncarson.ca. jason.jasoncarson.ca. (

                        1290475069

                        10800

                        3600

                        604800

                        38400 )

jasoncarson.ca. IN      NS      penguin.jasoncarson.ca.

jasoncarson.ca. IN      A       69.196.152.151

$ORIGIN jasoncarson.ca.

penguin            IN      A       69.196.152.151

```

See if that works better.  Different versions of named probably have different checks which is why it's coming up now.

----------

## JC99

That did it. Everything is working now. Thanks a bunch.   :Very Happy: 

----------

